# Why no Galaxy NEXUS Wireless Charger?



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been Googling and i cant find a wireless charger kit for the Galaxy nexus ( at least the VZW edition). Only thing i found was a hardware mod that required tearing my nexus apart, I'm not wanting to do that.

Shouldn't there be a cover or something? Am i just blind or what?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Found this

http://www.pocketables.com/2012/06/easily-add-inductive-charging-to-the-galaxy-nexus-with-a-cheap-case.html


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Because it doesn't support it without DIY modification (see above). Seems like a pretty good reason to me as to why it does not have inductive charging built into it.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I used to wonder the same thing viz I thought wireless charging was through nfc but then did some reading and realized I was wrong (once again)









I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## KnightTim (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the instructions at this site are better. (http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-accessories/147840-guide-galaxy-nexus-mod-palm-touchstone-no-soldering-phone.html)

When I was reading about it, it seemed like it wouldn't take long (maybe a couple hours) to do the mod and the cost of parts would be ~$25 (or less).
(And I think it would be reversible if you ever wanted.)


----------



## JJHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

I just did the mod to my Gnexus a few weeks ago and it was easier then I though it would be and is worth the effort. The hardest part is taking the plastic edge off the phone and soldering the copper foil on the Touchstone.

Instead of actually sticking the copper tape onto the contacts on the phone, I noticed the contacts where "springy" and just cut the copper tape so it was the same width as the contacts and positioned them between them. When the phone is re-assembled it clamps them down and keeps them from moving. If I ever want to removed them I can just pull them out.


----------



## Azatey (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it possiple to use wireless charging tags from SGS3 for instance and pull wires from the tag to the Galaxy Nexus side dock pins?


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Or you can waste $90 like I did on the pogo dock lol


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

I would love a pogo dock for my VZ Gnexus.. I saw a few mods here and there that involve sanding the back of the dock so the phone can fit but yeah..


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Haze said:


> I would love a pogo dock for my VZ Gnexus.. I saw a few mods here and there that involve sanding the back of the dock so the phone can fit but yeah..


They sell em, but they are $90 bucks! lol What really pissed me off was it didn't even come with a charger. Hell it didn't even come in packaging, basically a plastic bag.


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> They sell em, but they are $90 bucks! lol What really pissed me off was it didn't even come with a charger. Hell it didn't even come in packaging, basically a plastic bag.


Weird I looked at the Samsung site awhile ago and the link for the VZW pogo dock just brought up a blank page. Unless they changed it again recently? I'll search again! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Haze said:


> Weird I looked at the Samsung site awhile ago and the link for the VZW pogo dock just brought up a blank page. Unless they changed it again recently? I'll search again! Thanks for letting me know!


I actually bought mine as soon as they were available, last year back in June. I have no clue if the Verizon ones are even available anymore. I mean they made us wait 6 months after the phone was released lol. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.

And I can't believe no one has designed their own pogo dock and started selling it, looks like Samsung left a nice hole in the market.


----------

